
Gen Y Sounds Like A Bunch Of Entitled Whiners - tomh
http://www.jibberjobber.com/blog/2008/06/17/gen-y-sounds-like-a-bunch-of-entitled-whiners/
======
prospero
From the comments:

"email | gen-y tries to minimise email to a void information overload as
discussed in previous paragraph. the use of messenger and texting is to lower
the characters allowed in a message and get across the point quicker with more
clarity."

This is so much bullshit. Texting and messaging are habits, not virtues.
Speaking as an entitled whiner, the things I do are not reasoned responses to
perceived inefficiencies in the workplace, they're just what I'm used to.

------
aleclair
It's the kind of ageist thinking presented in this article that makes us Gen
Y-ers (I'm 20) hate the older generations.

The only things that matter are talent and skills.

------
jraines
can we ban stories like this? they make my worktime web surfing less enjoyable
and hurt my self-actualization

------
vlad
The author's writing is more immature and less thoughtful than the group he
criticizes. There are smart and thoughtful individuals of every age. Enough so
that we don't need to submit articles of authors who write like this.

------
DenisM
It's more like old folks are wining about young people being different. Same
old story. One day I will probably join the ranks, too, and the cycle will
continue :)

------
ConradHex
In my experience, most people ages 18 to 25 are entitled whiners. (I know I
sure was.)

It's ok, you grow out of it.

~~~
vlad
I think it's the whiny I-know-it-all I-was-young-once attitude that annoys
that age group.

------
edw519
Here's a little quiz:

If all Gen Yers say, "Not Hacker News."

and some Gen Xers say, "Please don't vote this up."

while most Boomers say, "Same old story, different link."

and I say all three, then how old am I?

